# Trek 520: Are the front fork eyelets threaded?



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm trying to mount a front rack onto my Trek 520. The bolts that came with my rack are M5. Their too small for the eyelets. Also I can't tell if the front fork eyelets are threaded due to paint overspray inside.

Has anyone mounted front forks and are the front fork eyelets on the 520 threaded?

What size bolt did you use?


----------

